# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Американцы изобрели вакцину против рака молочной железы

## Irina

*Американцы изобрели вакцину против рака молочной железы*


ВАШИНГТОН, 2 июня. Американские ученные изобрели вакцину, которая поможет предотвратить развитие рака молочной железы. По крайней мере, опыты, которые они провели на мышах, оказались успешными. В ближайшее время новая вакцина будет испытана на людях, передает портал Новости шоу-бизнеса.

Руководитель группы иммунологов Винсент Туохи сообщил о том, что если результаты испытания на людях будут такими же успешными, как и на мышах, то можно будет предотвратить рак молочной железы у женщин репродуктивного возраста.

Новоизобретенная вакцина нацелена на белок, который обнаружен в большинстве случаев опухоли молочной железы. В результате введения вакцины группе мышей, ни у одной из них не наблюдали развитие раковых клеток.

Напомним, рак молочной железы — это злокачественная опухоль железистой ткани молочной железы. В мире это наиболее частая форма рака среди женщин, поражающая в течение жизни от 1:13 до 1:9 женщин в возрасте от 13 до 90 лет.

Это также второе по частоте после рака легких онкологическое заболевание в популяции в целом (считая и мужское население).

Количество случаев рака молочной железы в развитых странах резко увеличилось после 1970-х годов. За этот феномен считают частично ответственным изменившийся стиль жизни населения развитых стран (в частности то, что в семьях стало меньше детей и сроки грудного вскармливания сократились).

Поскольку молочная железа состоит из одинаковых тканей у мужчин и женщин, рак молочной железы иногда встречается и у мужчин, но случаи РМЖ у мужчин составляют менее 1 % от общего количества больных РМЖ.

Ранее мы ссобщали, что рак груди весьма распространен среди женщин, однако и у мужчин иммунитет к этой форме смертельного заболевания отсутствует.

Считается, что в 30 — 70 % случаев рак грудной железы у мужчин развивается на фоне гинекомастии, в частности ее узловатой (очаговой) формы. Именно поэтому комплексная диагностика гинекомастии с обязательным использованием как клинического (осмотр, пальпация), так и рентгенологического методов исследования способствует раннему выявлению рака, что предопределяет успех лечения заболевания.

----------

